# Upper texas coast native



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Texas brine said:


> Hello fellow anglers! I frequent the upper tx coast and fish florida once a year. I currently fish off a 2015 hobie outback kayak but am currently interested in getting into the skiff platform. I fish the same waters but i want to increase my range. Any Upper tx skiffs here?
> 
> -Texas brine


Welcome. There are a couple of folks on here


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Texas brine said:


> Hello fellow anglers! I frequent the upper tx coast and fish florida once a year. I currently fish off a 2015 hobie outback kayak but am currently interested in getting into the skiff platform. I fish the same waters but i want to increase my range. Any Upper tx skiffs here?
> 
> -Texas brine


Welcome to the site.
Located on the upper coast, recently bought skiff and just learning it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you looked at the Solo Skiff? A number of yakkers have gone that route. richg99


----------



## Texas brine (Apr 23, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Located on the upper coast, recently bought skiff and just learning it.


Roninrus1 if you ever need anyone to pole you around for a day let me know. It would be a good chance to see what im getting myself into as well.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

When I get a chance to go I'll give you a holler.
Even if it is just to ride and explore some marsh areas.


----------



## Texas brine (Apr 23, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Have you looked at the Solo Skiff? A number of yakkers have gone that route. richg99


Hey rich99 a veteran TKFer on microskiff! I have looked at them but I've been really digging the skimmer skiff. Look them up and let me know what you think. Rich99


----------



## Texas brine (Apr 23, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> When I get a chance to go I'll give you a holler.
> Even if it is just to ride and explore some marsh areas.


 Sounds good give me a shout


----------

